# Nimi / PLX 1/16



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Drive-by only. Just looked if open water or covered. Assumed any ice was sketchy.

Nimisila

C-1 was basically wide open and out on around to the gas well points. C-3 was covered. C-5 / Campground was covered but it was wide open immediately outside the bay and off of the Campground ramp. C-5 South was covered but also wide open immediately outside the bay. Wide open out from C-6 but the large bay in SE corner by the bridge and Eddies was covered. Surprised to see it was covered out from the Main St. Ramp.

Portage Lakes

Miller was covered for the most part. Couple holes along east and west sides. Full width open area at north end into the channel.
East was wide open north of the island and covered to the south.
What I could see of Hower was covered.
North was covered except for an open “river” in front of and from the outlet from West around to the outlet to Long. Looked like a hole or ponding water in the middle out from Manda"s.
North end and the middle of Long was covered. South end was open but the bay in front of the bait shop was covered.
Stopped at Jerry’s Long Lake Bait & Tackle and he has bait including minnows.



.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

I did the drive by loop today too... I was surprised to see the SE end by Eddie's as iced over as it was... Usually there's a open area from the bridge out.
A lot of the ice in the bays though... Shouldn't be long now.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Thanks for the reports Tom & Dan. Nice to know Jerry's (Formerly TJ's) is selling bait..

_*ANYBODY KNOW IF EDDIES ON COMET & CHRISTMAN IS SELLING BAIT ALSO?*_


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

icebucketjohn said:


> Thanks for the reports Tom & Dan. Nice to know Jerry's (Formerly TJ's) is selling bait..
> 
> _*ANYBODY KNOW IF EDDIES ON COMET & CHRISTMAN IS SELLING BAIT ALSO?*_


I was told eddies was open


----------



## village idiot (Nov 11, 2009)

Just an FYI, Jerry's bait shop on Long is cash only during winter months


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## steelstalker (Nov 29, 2013)

Grizzly Adams said:


> Thanks for the info.


thanks for the detailed report.


----------



## fishingfool101 (Mar 2, 2014)

Did a drive by at C1. Open water everywhere


----------



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

Maybe by the up coming weekend.10 day towards next monday back in the 40s hopefully that will change for the gooder


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Eddies was bought by members of his family and they continue to run it and assured me they WILL be open through the winter.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Nimmy Field Report: Sunday 1/16: 

_*NOT GOOD*_


----------



## Spillway (Nov 24, 2011)

lovin life said:


> Eddies was bought by members of his family and they continue to run it and assured me they WILL be open through the winter.


No more grumpy old Eddie???...won't be the same experience...Good Luck Eddie we'll miss you!!!


----------



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

Spillway said:


> No more grumpy old Eddie???...won't be the same experience...Good Luck Eddie we'll miss you!!!


Maybe his family members r grumpy too carry on that tradition.;-)


----------



## Spillway (Nov 24, 2011)

vib-E said:


> Maybe his family members r grumpy too carry on that tradition.;-)


Eddie would count out 12 minnows when grumpy and got really grumpy if I want a half dozen shiners.


----------



## smokingbarrel (Sep 28, 2014)

Spillway said:


> Eddie would count out 12 minnows when grumpy and got really grumpy if I want a half dozen shiners.


Well being that Eddie, Winnie and most of their kids and grand kids are close like family to me I will have to tidy that quote up a little. Eddie grumpy yes I agree at times he could be in a not so chipper mood and it usually was right after some numb nut had the bright idea to say " did you count those minnows" or "do you count the minnows". Yep that would straight send him off the deep end and I had seen times when he was asked those questions where he took the minnow bucket dumped the minnows back in the tank and then counted out the exact amount of minnows. Never in the 35 plus years that I have had the blessing to know Eddie and his family have I ever received even close to the amount of minnows I requested usually its a dozen or more over.So maybe it wasn't a grumpy issue as much as low tolerance for bs issue. He was always outspoken and spoke what was on his mind so to those who like to beat around the bush or are afraid to speak their mind it might of seem intimidating. But honestly he was a wonderful man who once you got to know him was a wealth of knowledge and would do anything for you. His kids are same way.

Joe owns Eddie's now and his daughter Amber is running it when Joe is out delivering bait. Fair warning though Amber is a lot like her Grandpa. They aren't Willy Wonka and they wont candy coat crap honest and straight forward is the only way. I personally would rather deal with a honest and straight forward person any day over someone who is afraid to speak their mind until your back is turned

Just my 2 cents as I know the family personally and have seen the hard work behind the scenes to do what they do to please people. Not just at their bait store but a lot of places elsewhere that your probably buying bait from all year..


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I met Joe and Amber. They seem like nice people.

They wanted to donate bait to a passport to fishing program that I run for kids. I have it in my budget to pay for it and wasn't looking for donations. So they said they would give us wholesale pricing.


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

I was a customer of Eddie for close to 40 years, he was a great guy, always gave my kids a lollipop. I even remember getting lollipops from him when I was a little kid going in there.


----------



## smokingbarrel (Sep 28, 2014)

Joe and Amber are great people who was raised with the same passion for Nimi as Eddie had in him.Back in the 90's when they would bring their bait trucks and personal vehicles to my dad's garage Winnie would make sure when they picked up the vehicles to bring me bait. Minnows bagged up and couple dozen crawlers so I could leave work and go straight to fishing. Never charged me and would never accept money for them bringing me the bait.

Kids were a passion of Eddie's from giving them candy, pop, container of maggots to scolding the adult taking them fishing complaining because the little kid had no patience while the adult bass fished. Eddie would tell them take these maggots and catch some pan fish and you'll be hooked in no time. He used to hold a pan fish tournament every year and Joe was kicking the idea around with me about maybe starting them up again if I would help him out. I am all for it there is nothing like seeing a bunch of kids all excited over the fish they caught and the fish may not be huge but those memories are gigantic.

My fondest memories of Eddie, Winnie and Mary will be the many hours I spent down at the bait store talking and listening to stories and not even going fishing. or the many times Eddie would call me at home and want to talk on phone and then be like " why don't you just come down and see me and I will explain whats going on and what I need you to do". 

To all the youngsters out there all I can say is from my heart spend time with your elders and talk to them but most importantly listen to them. The knowledge they have won't be in a history book or on TV and you never know when the chance to talk and listen will be taken away from you.


----------

